# Teaching "Speak" or "Bark"



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One way of teaching "speak" to a naturally quiet dog takes a little unself-consciousness on the part of the human. Get an amazing treat(amazing like steak lol) and a clicker if she's clicker savvy. If not, it's fine. Get ready to make a fool out of yourself, then dance around the room getting wild and crazy, showing the steak and getting the dog excited. She will bark. When she does, give the steak and say YES, Good! Throw a party. After a few times, start adding the "Speak" command, toning down the dance party as she realizes what gets the reward. (One thing I started doing with my current "generation" of goldens is teaching "whisper" along with "speak". )


----------



## reverie (Jul 27, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> One way of teaching "speak" to a naturally quiet takes a little unself-consciousness on the part of the human. Get an amazing treat(amazing like steak lol) and a clicker if she's clicker savvy. If not, it's fine. Get ready to make a fool out of yourself, then dance around the room getting wild and crazy, showing the steak and getting the dog excited. She will bark. When she does, give the steak and say YES, Good! Throw a party. After a few times, start adding the "Speak" command, toning down the dance party as she realizes what gets the reward. (One thing I started doing with my current "generation" of goldens is teaching "whisper" along with "speak". )


thanks alot! sounds like that will really work.
but what is "whisper"?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, Tally thinks speak is all too fun, but since the ear-shattering bark is sometimes a but much, I taught him to give a snuffling woof noise with no volume- sounds almost like a growl. I practiced on car trips with the clicker, rewarding him for quarter barks and 'talk" noises but telling him 'Too Bad"(his No Reward marker) for big barks. Now, he will try "whisper" as his go-to noise instead of the blast bark. Finn and Tango are fine with "Speak" bc they are not chatty dogs like Tally. I taught a thord one- "Sing The Blues" a high pitch talk/howl- to Tally and Finn, but couldnt teach it to Tango bc she just doesnt ever make noises like that naturally for me to reinforce.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahahaha - Jill, your tricks are too funny sometimes.


----------



## reverie (Jul 27, 2009)

hahaha.. really interesting. thx heaps.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I do think that some dogs who are not prone to barking most likely cannot be trained to do so on command. I have three dogs, two of them "speak" on command and one, who almost never barks, will not. I've tried Ljilly's way of getting him all excited and all he will do is whine at me. Never will he bark. LOL

Now my youngest golden was almost a problem barker, so I redirected that into speaking on command and now he isn't a problem barker anymore. My lab still is. Ha ha!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

reverie said:


> thanks alot! sounds like that will really work.
> but what is "whisper"?


I have taught all my dogs to whisper. I love it and it's really fun. Usually, a naturally quiet dog will go through the motions of barking but just not vocalize. Quincy was a master of the whisper and Jake is getting it down pretty good too  

Good luck with your bud!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've taught it the same way as Jill. Yes you will look like a complete idiot but if you drive the dog crazy enough he will bark. One time is all you need! They seem to pick up on it really fast.
I also taught a hand signal for "speak" -- using my hand like a hand puppet/one hand clapping sort of thing. Fisher does better with that than a verbal command.


----------

